# Please help me choose a dry food



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I tend to do raw and kibble. My dogs love Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul. My guys tend to get gassy on TOTW, they also like BB really well, but since your guy is having issues, that won't for you. 
You may also want to look at what these folks have to offer, it's like the next best thing to raw and some formulas are set up for you to add raw ingredients as you see fit.



All Natural Dog and Cat Food | Homemade Dog Treats | The Honest Kitchen

Have you tried adding salmon oil to his food? That seems to help my Shih tzu, he's prone to dry skin and the itchies, too.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the link Borderkelpie. I'll check it out. I haven't tried the salmon oil and this may sound dumb, but I figured since he was eating the salmon TOTW he was getting the benefits of salmon oil. I guess it's not enough though. He has no problems eating the TOTW (has been gobbling it all up) but it's just the tears and itchy skin. I was really hoping that the NB LID would've worked out. 



BorderKelpie said:


> I tend to do raw and kibble. My dogs love Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul. My guys tend to get gassy on TOTW, they also like BB really well, but since your guy is having issues, that won't for you.
> You may also want to look at what these folks have to offer, it's like the next best thing to raw and some formulas are set up for you to add raw ingredients as you see fit.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

What about EVO? ZiwiPeak is great, too. I feed raw usually but I have Tiger on ZiwiPeak right now instead with some upcoming traveling.

I have fed EVO (and Orijen) to Millie and Tiger occasionally and all was good.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I would try the TOTW lamb. I heard that lamb does best for allergies, I had a shih tuz that was getting shots for allergies about 5 times a year. This went on for many years, then I went to lamb, it took awhile , but it did work. That was the only thing that changed in his life, so I know for sure it was the switch to lamb food.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Do you have Wellness Core in your area? It's grain free and my minipoo has done well on the Ocean flavor.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Forgot to add - one of the things that I like about EVO is that they own their own manufacturing plant.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I would rec finding what the baby is allergic to. Could be something as simple as a veggie, not just grains or proteins. My Eve is allergic to chicken/turkey, green peas, carrots, barley, kelp, eggs, and borderline to wheat. See what I mean. How about cooking for the baby .. if the LID worked try cooking those ingredients.. When the itching stops as it should start to add one item at a time.. wait 6-8wks of no symptoms before moving on to/ adding another ingredient and repeat. Its called an elimination diet.. OR you can have the vet do an allergy test, they do have one for food. Many dont rec it since they can change easily BUT IMO a good place to start.

I know you want local but you should give Addiction Foods a try. Has stuff your dog has never had before less you live in OZ lol. If anything you can try the ultra rx formula that you can only get thru their online store(maybe some others too).. VERY LID that you can add stuff the baby is not allergic to. Im close to doing this myself with my girl.. I was going to mix this food and some canned for flavor.

ETA: I feed NB LID too but my toy has soft stools. Which is why I wanna switch.. My mini is on Fromm's Four Star Nutritionals.. Chicken A la Veg which she and my toy love but toy cant have lol. Alternative proteins and grains.. Human grade ingredients (USDA inspected), and owns its own manufacturing plant.. Food made to order and made in the US. LOVE this company and they havent sold out to bigger companies.. The fromms made the first Distemper shot as well lol just alil tidbit I learned recently .


----------



## Ryker's_Mom (Mar 21, 2012)

Ryker's a fussy one - went through Royal Canin (then found out what was in it - not a fan) then Blue Buffalo Wilderness (also not a fan - he'd spit out the "lifesource bits") and now we're onto Halo. He's definitely a finicky eater, so I top off the Halo with some Freshpet - he loves that. It even smells good to me. ​

I learned through a dog nutritionalist (who used to work in a butcher shop, oddly enough) that any animal "meal" can contain animals that have died prior to processing - including diseased, disabled, and dying chickens. They're just picked up with the rest of them!

So that's why Ryker gets Halo. I've heard orijen are good too, but he's not a performance dog so I don't find the high protein level to be required.

Good luck. 

​


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> ZiwiPeak is great, too. I feed raw usually but I have Tiger on ZiwiPeak right now instead with some upcoming traveling.


I second *ziwipeak*. The kitties are on it too- great stuff.


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

I love The Honest Kitchen!!! We feed my Silky and my Mom's Maltese the Preference formula...and add our own protien. (We use ground turkey mostly). My Mom's Maltese has IBD and THK keeps it totally under control...she was on daily meds and still having issues until we switched her to this stuff. I do vary the protein for my Silky on occasion as she doesn't have any sensitivities and we generally add a little greek yogurt. The girls go crazy over it and it is very easy and convenient to feed. 

Good luck, I know how hard finding the right food can be when your baby has sensitivities.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

I tried a lot of food before settling on Acana small breed.

Everything else either caused gas (TOTW), itching (Candidae & Royal Canin), or he wouldn't eat it (picky).

Good luck!


----------

